# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي >  الله اكبر المنتخب الجزائري يهاجم من طرف المصرين

## المتميزة

السلام عليكم
في اتصال بالهداف
تاكد ضرب حليش في الرأس رفقة لموشية و صايفي
و تكسير الحافلة
كدلك اصيب حسان بلحاجي مدرب حراس الفريق
الشيء المحير هو ان الفريق الوطني داخل اللحظة لاجراء حصة استرخائية 


+
في اتصال صحفي الهداف بسمير اكد له الحادثة
و زاوي راه بخير
+
في اتصالي بمدوار
الدي اتصل بدوره بحسان بلحاجي
اكد له ايضا الحادثة
و بلحاجي راه مضروب بحجرة
و قالي بلي راهم داخلين للتدرب
ويقول مدوار انه راه سوف يتكلم على الحادثة اليوم في ابو ضبي سبور على الساعة العاشرة 

الفيديو 
http://www.youtube.com/user/elias203.../0/giptHjQI98E 
اعذروني على اللهجة

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

وفي تصريح رئيس الاتحاد الجزائري محمد رواروا للجزيرة الرياضية قال : " إن لم تتحسن الظروف لن نلعب".

----------


## ZiCoOo aLkHaTeEb

للمزيد اضغط هنا

اتوقع رد فعل طبيعي لانو جزائر في مونديال 2006 كانت سبب خروج مصر من التصفيات رغم تاكيد عدم التاهل ..

----------


## العراب89

مواجهات الجزائر ومصر دائما ذات حساسية عالية

 :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):  :SnipeR (71):

----------


## دليلة

.............

----------


## anoucha

و الله عيب على المصريين عندما اجوا للجزائر ما هاجمناهم و شوفوا كيف استقبلونايا عيني على الاخلاق يا عيني على التاريخ العريق لمصر :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## دليلة

انوشة خطيك منهم متعودين شفتي حسام حسن يازعما
رياضي ومتقف شفتي اش ساوى سب وشتم وضرب وحركات غير اخلاقية والجزائريين كانو استقبلوه بلورود شي مش غريب على ناس زي هيك لو متقفوها هيك تصرفاتهم لا لوم على الشارع

----------


## بياض الثلج

:Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):  :Eh S(14):

----------


## anoucha

و الله يا دليلة عيبعليهم يردوا الجميل هيك ويقلك لا الحافلة تكسرت من جوا والله انهم حقيرين

----------


## العراب89

احسن شي يكون الرد على الملعب
ومبروك للي رح يتاهل

----------


## anoucha

> احسن شي يكون الرد على الملعب
> ومبروك للي رح يتاهل


اكيد الحكي رح يكون بالمربع الاخضر بس الؤال ليش هيك بساووا معنا اي لو يهود ماكانوا ساووا معهم هيك والله اني زعلت كتييييييير

----------


## دليلة

الجزائري سوف يقول كلمته فوق الميدان

----------


## دليلة

> اكيد الحكي رح يكون بالمربع الاخضر بس الؤال ليش هيك بساووا معنا اي لو يهود ماكانوا ساووا معهم هيك والله اني زعلت كتييييييير


كيما قال سعدان هدو طحاحنا

----------


## anoucha

> كيما قال سعدان هدو طحاحنا


عندو الصح

----------


## العراب89

> اكيد الحكي رح يكون بالمربع الاخضر بس الؤال ليش هيك بساووا معنا اي لو يهود ماكانوا ساووا معهم هيك والله اني زعلت كتييييييير


انا ما بعرف شو بالضبط الي عاملينه بس خلص كل واحد بيعمل باخلاقه وروحه الرياضية وبالنهاية المباراة رح تتم والاحق رح يتاهل

----------


## anoucha

> انا ما بعرف شو بالضبط الي عاملينه بس خلص كل واحد بيعمل باخلاقه وروحه الرياضية وبالنهاية المباراة رح تتم والاحق رح يتاهل


هدا اشي اكيد بس هم بيعملوا هيك لانو هي مش مباراة وبس

----------


## العراب89

انا شايفها رح تكون مباراة قمة واحلى مباراة بالتصفيات بس ما بدي تفتقد حلاوتها بهيك اعمال

ويكون تنافس شريف ويكون الخصمين في اتم استعداد للمباراة

----------


## anoucha

> انا شايفها رح تكون مباراة قمة واحلى مباراة بالتصفيات بس ما بدي تفتقد حلاوتها بهيك اعمال
> 
> ويكون تنافس شريف ويكون الخصمين في اتم استعداد للمباراة


ايش تنافس شريف

----------


## العراب89

انسي اخطاء الجانب المصري الي رح تاثر على سمعة الكرة المصرية وما رح تاثر لا على المباراة ولا على النتيجة بالنهاية الي رح يلعب احسن رح يفوز
فالسلبية رح تكون على الجانب الاداري للكرة المصرية  انه ما عملوا باخلاق التنافس الشريف وما احترموا كونا عرب والي رح يتاهل سواء اكان مصر او الجزائر نفس الشي واحنا بنا الي يتاهل يادي بشكل جيد مش يمر مرور الكرام
والمباراة بعد يومين والاعلام بلش من فترة طويلة يؤ سس لفكرة  العداء المصري الجزائري وكل واحد بيعمل باخلاقه والي رح يلعب صح رح يفوز مهما كانت الضروف

----------


## anoucha

الاعلام المصري المتمثل بقنواته الرياضية الخاصة هة يلي بلش و بلشوا يسبوا التاريخ و الوطن و قال علمونا وحررونا وطورونا يعني من الاخير قالوا انو العرب بلا مصر ما بيسووا شي

----------


## MiSteR LoNeLy

انا من دوووون هالشغلات كلها هاي ما بحب مصر كلها 

الجزائر يلا حرك حالك وفووووووور عليهم

----------


## anoucha

> انا من دوووون هالشغلات كلها هاي ما بحب مصر كلها 
> 
> الجزائر يلا حرك حالك وفووووووور عليهم


وان تو ثري فيفا لالجيري مرسي اخي على مرورك

----------


## العراب89

كلها مباراة وما فيه داعي للحكي الفاضي تبع الاعلام بكبروا كل شي منشان الربح والترويج وبس 
لكن الناس بينجرفوا ورا الاعلام  ويحكوا بلسانه
كلنا عرب والي رح يتاهل الف مبروك حتى لو اما مصري وجزائري لازم احكي مبروك الفائز سؤاء اكان مصر او الجزائر

----------


## آلجوري

[align=center] 
يعني انا نفسي اعرف كيف بنات وبيحكوا بالكرة ... متميزة ودليلة وانوشة ... لا ومعصبين كمان و الحماس واصل مراحله ... طيب أنا ليش ما بفهم فيها ... نفسي احكي بالرياضة واشجع  :Cry2:  :Cry2:  :Cry2: 
[/align]

----------


## شمعة امل

> [align=center]
> يعني انا نفسي اعرف كيف بنات وبيحكوا بالكرة ... متميزة ودليلة وانوشة ... لا ومعصبين كمان و الحماس واصل مراحله ... طيب أنا ليش ما بفهم فيها ... نفسي احكي بالرياضة واشجع 
> [/align]


الاحداث اللي عم تحدث بتخليكي تابعي الكوره واخبارها حتى ولو ما كنتي تابعيها اصلا 
الجزائر كلها كبير و صغير ورجال ونساء بيشجعوا الفريق بكل الطرق 
يلا شجعي الجزائر وبهيك تكوني حكيتي على الرياضه وشجعتيها ههههههههههههههه

----------


## The Gentle Man

> [align=center]
> يعني انا نفسي اعرف كيف بنات وبيحكوا بالكرة ... متميزة ودليلة وانوشة ... لا ومعصبين كمان و الحماس واصل مراحله ... طيب أنا ليش ما بفهم فيها ... نفسي احكي بالرياضة واشجع 
> [/align]


 
الي ما بفهم بشي ما يدخل فيه 
احسن ما تقع على راسك  :Copy Of Az3ar:  :Copy Of Az3ar: 
 :Db465236ff:  :Db465236ff: 

الرياضة كلها متعة
بس للي بفهمها

----------


## anoucha

> [align=center] 
> يعني انا نفسي اعرف كيف بنات وبيحكوا بالكرة ... متميزة ودليلة وانوشة ... لا ومعصبين كمان و الحماس واصل مراحله ... طيب أنا ليش ما بفهم فيها ... نفسي احكي بالرياضة واشجع 
> [/align]


هاد الفريق الوطني مو حيلا شي بس يتاهل منتخبكم للمونديال بدك تشجحعي الكورة غ :Icon29:  :Icon29: صبن عنك

----------


## المتميزة

> انا من دوووون هالشغلات كلها هاي ما بحب مصر كلها 
> 
> الجزائر يلا حرك حالك وفووووووور عليهم


  :SnipeR (57):  :Bl (9):  :SnipeR (57):  :Bl (9):

----------


## العالي عالي

ان شاء الله فوز الجزائر والتأهل لكأس العالم

----------


## شمعة امل

> ان شاء الله فوز الجزائر والتأهل لكأس العالم


 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## تحية عسكريه

> احسن شي يكون الرد على الملعب





> ومبروك للي رح يتاهل





كان الرد والفوز لمصر مبروك لمصر العروبة وحظا أوفر للجزائر

----------


## المتميزة

> كان الرد والفوز لمصر مبروك لمصر العروبة وحظا أوفر للجزائر


مازال الرد مستمرا  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
 :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62): 
تحيا الجزائر  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):  :SnipeR (62):

----------


## الفارس الشجاع

ربي معنا و اله مع المظلوم 
و في ديسمبر سوف يتلقون المصريين عقوبة لي دارتها الفيفا **ان الله لا يحب الظالمين**

----------


## شمعة الظلام

مصريين عندهم فضائيات تدافع عليهم وحنا عندنا ربي سبحان وتعالى
شكرا :Eh S(7):

----------

